

Show HN: Pianocat - chilicuil
http://javier.io/blog/en/2015/03/12/pianocat.html

======
anaximander
This is really cool. For anyone else who wants to run this on Mac OS X, try
installing sox first (brew install sox). That's all I had to do and then I was
up and running.

A quick melody from a favorite song that I transcribed: "D4 A4 D5 F5 D5 A4 D4
A4 D5 E5 D5 A4 G3 G4 A#4 D#5 A#4 G4 G3 G4 A#4 D5 A#4 G4 A3 E4 A4 D5 A4 E4 A3
E4 A4 C#5 A4 E4"

I love to see the command line put to good use like this!

------
fr0styMatt2
This reminds me of a cartridge I used to have on my Commodore 64 (don't
remember the name off-hand) that came with a piano overlay that you actually
sat on top of the C64 keyboard. The overlay was designed to press certain keys
down on the keyboard when you hit the piano keys.

Great memories!

~~~
vidarh
Quite possibly Music Maker: [http://retro-
treasures.blogspot.co.uk/2007/11/commodore-64-m...](http://retro-
treasures.blogspot.co.uk/2007/11/commodore-64-music-maker.html)

Though there may have been other ones too.

There were certainly lots of "piano" programs that used the keyboard that
mostly would work with the same overlays.

------
bbcbasic
Inspired by this I have uploaded some sample piano notes (.ogg) for fellow
hackers to use for their piano apps!

See
[https://github.com/mcapodici/pianosounds](https://github.com/mcapodici/pianosounds)

------
bsimpson
Which keyboard layout makes it easy to type ñ, {, and } on the same row as j,
k, and l? I guessed Brazilian (based on the EN/PT/ES on your profile), but
that doesn't seem quite right according to Wikipedia.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portuguese_keyboard_layout#/med...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portuguese_keyboard_layout#/media/File:KB_Portuguese_Brazil.svg)

~~~
Mahn
That would be a Spanish QWERTY keyboard:
[http://sdcdn1.s3.amazonaws.com/images/vocabulary/spanishkeyb...](http://sdcdn1.s3.amazonaws.com/images/vocabulary/spanishkeyboard.jpg)

~~~
bsimpson
Thanks

------
DustinCalim
Stickiness is music is when the mind can predict what comes next without ever
actually hearing what comes next before.

~~~
coldtea
Not necessarily. That's familiarity. But a familiar piece might not be sticky
at all, just boring.

~~~
panic
Exactly. Otherwise the same note played over and over at an even tempo would
be "sticky" (which is nonsense).

~~~
7Z7
"..without ever actually hearing what comes next before."

~~~
coldtea
Still not relevant. There are several studies on the impact of music and the
role of familiarity, structure, anticipation and such. There's even one
decicated to the use of such musical notions in the music of the Beatles (
[http://www.amazon.com/Songwriting-Secrets-Beatles-Dominic-
Pe...](http://www.amazon.com/Songwriting-Secrets-Beatles-Dominic-
Pedler/dp/0711981671) ).

For one, sticky songs (hooks) can also be unpredictable/unexpected. E.g.
you're not able to predict what will follow from the first part you hear, but
it sticks to your mind after you do hear it in full.

Second, there are hooks where you DO hear "what comes next before" (e.g. they
are based on repeatition of notes in the core hook) and that doesn't stop them
being sticky.

------
7Z7
Why is the note D# mapped to R instead of E?

------
illicium
[http://milkytracker.org/](http://milkytracker.org/)

